# شركه خالده للبترول



## mahamad_os (11 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه بخصوص شركه خالد محدش يعرف هتنزل اعلان امتى لمهندسين اتصالات ياريت حد يرد ضروري 
وشكرا جزييييييييييلا


----------

